# Is their a Cat litter that is safe for Rats?



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I am looking for a new litter to put in my girls litter box, I am looking for something that will help with the odor. I have tried Kaytee granule bedding, carefresh products and crush walnut sand. they all work great but do nothing for odor control.

My question is, Are there any safe cat litters out there? I have always been afraid to use them because of the dust. I am looking for something that I can scoop, pellets are getting expensive.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

All my rats are litter box trained as far as pooping goes, and I need something I can scoop


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Me too!! My youngest boy hoards poo from the litter box... And he stashes it.. No.. Well. I made an entire thread about it!!

So, I'm just gonna hang around and see the answers you get, if you don't mind that is!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yesterday's News works great. It really keeps the smell down. Just make sure to get original texture, fragrance free. The soft texture is dusty and the added fragrance could hurt little ratty noses. The original texture has a bit of powder when crushed, but isn't dusty. I'm a big Yesterday's News fan after realizing exactly how much odor control it does... I had run out and had to use my bedding, Kaytee Clean and Cozy in the litter box for a week. It stunk so bad... I love that bedding, but it has zero odor control... All that to say, Yesterday's News works.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

So, stick to paper based litter?

I am assuming going off of this advice, any clay based litter is a no-no?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Eleanor Lamb said:


> All my rats are litter box trained as far as pooping goes, and I need something I can scoop


I'm in the same boat you are.. I want something to scoop.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah, I didn't read the scooping thing... I always just dump out the entire box when I clean it. I don't know if Yesterday's News is scoop-able. And yes, clay based litter probably isn't best but I'm no expert. Pretty sure I read that clay is a no-no, though.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess I can try it, I am just worried about the price. Are the pellets safe if eaten? My goal is to save some money, Carefresh Litter is Expensive, I want to be be able to buy a large bag so it will last longer.


----------



## cervine (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, stay away from clay-based and stick to paper.

I love Yesterday's News. I used to use it on the whole bottom of the cage and scoop up the spots with poop, but now I just use it in their litter box. It's safe for them to eat-- my rat Baron likes to take a piece out every time I put fresh litter in and chew on it for a while. Not sure why, but he does.

They sell it in large bags and also small bags. Make sure you buy the one for fragrance-free one for cats though-- they do sell a small animal kind but it's the same thing as the cat one just with a jacked up price.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright thanks I will get some in a bout 2 weeks, I still have a bag full of the old stuff


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You should have some place that sells hardwood pellets for stoves. A 50-lb bag of these is maybe $4.50 depending on your area. They are the same as the aspen pellets from the pet store and much, much cheaper.

YN can get expensive fast, but hardwood pellets really give you a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Schweat Scoop? I've used it for my cats (until my diva cat decided she didn't like it anymore =/) & it was amazing! Seems like it would be safe for ratties...I wonder if they would just eat it tho? Lol.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Darn phone today! Its spelled Swheat Scoop.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hardwood stove pellets...?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, even the wheat/corn cat litters will not be safe. The risks of intestinal blockage is too high.

Ruka: Hardwood stove pellets are just little pellets (about the same size as Yesterday's News) of hard wood that are compressed to be burned in wood stoves.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah, now it makes sense, Ive been lurking on this thread because I had the exact same question!! Haha!

So, would any old hardware store sell these..?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It really depends. Hardware stores, farm supply stores... call around. I'm not familiar with Canadian stores, sorry.

Check bags as some brands are different. It must be HARD wood with no fueling additives.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I also use Yesterdays News. It great. Make sure you get the unscented kind.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh really? Thanks for the info! This is a good thread...is it because they will try to eat it, whereas YN they don't show an interest?


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use yesterdays news... it works great! and my boys love to dig around in it. doesnt make a big mess and keeps smell down! always needed!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

just for info for anyone in the Uk wondering this you can get paperlit pellets much cheaper than most cat litter and as it's recycled paper cat litter its equivalent to brands such as yesterdays news, back to nature and biocatolet. You can get it direct from finacard or from rat rations.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

So Yesterdays News it is! Thanks everyone


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday's News is the only kind I will use.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I also only use Yesterday's News.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Yesterday's News is great! I use it for the litter box and you can't smell a thing. I bought a huge bag (I couldn't carry it) months ago and I still have tons. I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

